

Show HN: Send a personalised Telegram to anyone in downtown SF - georgedotsmith
http://telegramthat.com/

======
JacobAldridge
Congrats on launching, and judging by your ratio of upvotes to comments I'm
guessing a few people have 'Saved' this for their future use.

As a concept, I like it, and like most business models I'm intrigued at how to
make hand-delivery profitable for $15 (not saying it can't be, especially with
some scale, - I just love crunching the numbers on different business models).

If I wanted to nitpick, I'd suggest a different paper stock. Maybe historic
Telegrams are mostly yellow because of age, but even if they were originally
on white card (I'm assuming yours are decently thick) the 'yellow' effect
looks more traditional and adds a nice touch. Also, I think you misspelled
Haight-Ashbury in your sample telegram (? Not a SF local).

